# Introducing my latest show poodle......



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

looks like a winner - like a white puff!


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

bamsd619 said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I wanted so "show off" my latest toy dog I that I just acquired from China. I am a serious toy poodle breeder and AKC confirmation exhibitor (started with a couple of standards). I have had this boy for a while now and he will be making his Southern California debut soon.
> 
> ...


He is beautiful. Congrats! I can most def see the Smash in him. Looks like you're going to give Walker a run for his money!


----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I look forward to seeing him in the ring when I'm down there


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OOO He is Beautiful hopefully I will meet you at one of the shows and see him live !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is a BEAUTY!! Congratulations!_


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments. Keep a look out on Poodle Review and Poodle Variety for ads. I appreciate your comments


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Simply GORGEOUS!! He looks like he is the perfect little package. Being so accustomed to standards, it is really neat to see such a perfect scaled down specimen, like a standard went into a shrinking machine...lol. 
Best to you and your new companion in the shows. Look forward to seeing some nice show win photos!!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I agree what a stunner!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

He is quite SMASHING. Just love him. My bitch that is going to have her pups tonight is in pup to a dog with half smash breeding. There was a smash dog here in Australia not long ago also that made it to his Grd Title. 
Congrats on your new boy.


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

Oh how beautiful, you cant go wrong with them SMASH dogs they are AMAZING


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with everyone else- he is stunning. Good luck with him in the shows - I think he will do well!


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. I will keep you updated with his US shows!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

When I saw the picture of this "Smash" dog, I thought to myself, gee this dog reminds me a lot of one of Sivaro's dogs that I had seen posted on this forum before. I even went so far to call my hubby in to the computer to look at it to tell me if he thought so also, which he did too. I don't know if it was because of the type of show cut it was in or if it is because of the breeding, but there sure are a lot of simularities.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> When I saw the picture of this "Smash" dog, I thought to myself, gee this dog reminds me a lot of one of Sivaro's dogs that I had seen posted on this forum before. I even went so far to call my hubby in to the computer to look at it to tell me if he thought so also, which he did too. I don't know if it was because of the type of show cut it was in or if it is because of the breeding, but there sure are a lot of simularities.


Thats a lovely compliment FUZBUTZ.

The Smash dog has totally different breeding to the white bitch I bred. The black puppies that I have just put up might be related cause their sires sire is by a Smash dog.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He's a very nice little guy! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sivaro, I wasn't referring to one of your white dogs, but was talking about one of your blacks. The color wasn't a fact in the simularites I was referring to, more on the conformation, coat and size.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautilful, congratulations!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

This little guy and Siv's beautifully groomed dogs have nearly convinced me to allow the OH to get a toy :smile: I am a big dog person, but these guys are so cute. 

OH wants a little lap dog he can take with him everywhere - so funny coming from a 6 foot guy who wouldn't look out of place with a studded collar Amstaff on the end of the lead :rofl:. I know he is expecting, cause the dog would be small, that I will be able to keep it beautifully groomed and clean all the time too!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh come on Blue Fox, give in, let you OH have his little lap dog, whats one more to have to groom and clean, you know you love it. Why not get one of Sivaros, they are the most adorable toys that I have ever seen. OH would definately be very proud taking one of them everywhere with him, who wouldn't be?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh yes if we were going to do it I would be speaking very nicely to Siv to see if she would put me on a list for one of hers. Mind you she has seen all my bad grooming and would die with her leg in the air at one of her beautiful babies with a Bluefox clip :rofl:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ound:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

what a lovely dog before i even read the post i thought that dog looked like a smash poodle he is stunning


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks agai nto all for the wonderful feedback!


----------

